
The Hidden Cost of Cheap – UX and Internal Applications - genehughson
https://genehughson.wordpress.com/2016/05/18/the-hidden-cost-of-cheap-ux-and-internal-applications/
======
PaulHoule
I can just say that every time, as an engineer, I have tried to show empathy
for end users, I have been punished by management.

~~~
genehughson
The disconnect between traditional IT management and its clients ("the
business") is, IMO, a huge source problems and costs for the organization.

I've been riding that horse for a long time:
[https://genehughson.wordpress.com/tag/fixing-
it/](https://genehughson.wordpress.com/tag/fixing-it/)

~~~
PaulHoule
This is true, but what is to be done about it?

